# Buying a 2014 328d?



## JugheadEOD (Oct 14, 2015)

So i'm looking to purchase my first BMW and found a 2014 328d sedan. The car has 42k miles on it and they are asking $29,700. Does this sound like a reasonable price? Also, should I be worried about reliability?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

JugheadEOD said:


> So i'm looking to purchase my first BMW and found a 2014 328d sedan. The car has 42k miles on it and they are asking $29,700. Does this sound like a reasonable price? Also, should I be worried about reliability?


Seems too high, but you don't mention the options. If price includes CPO, then ok.

Reliability (of the motor/transmission) is not an issue; reliability of the car including electrical system is an issue (hence reason for cpo.)


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Have the 328d had many issues?:dunno:

Don't seem to see too much traffic about them here.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Seems like a lots of miles for being 2 model years old. Somebody ran 42k up pretty quick. I would want to see maintenance records. I am definitely biased (I like the M57 engine) so hard to see paying $29,000 for it. Blows me away that 335D are going for 10 grand less.


----------



## BabyLlama (Apr 16, 2015)

2014 is the first year for the diesel (N47?) in the US. So, it's too soon for reliability stats.

I'm around 22k miles on my 2014 F31. No problems so far... That's good for German reliability, right?


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it a CPO? What options above baseline does it have?


----------



## bjbolduc (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a 2014 with 26k miles and have had no problems. So far.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have one, and zero issues. I love the car. Get it checked out thoroughly and if all is OK, buy it.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

The N47 has been around for almost a decade now. It had some teething problems but those have been pretty well taken care of in Europe before it ever made it to the states.


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

Just did a 300 mile trip today in my 2014 D. 23k miles. Used just over a quarter of a tank of fuel. Computer says 43 mpg but the fun meter was off the chart on the two lane roads with twist and turns. 
I love the car. The price seems a bit high but not much. Good luck.


----------

